# Windows Media Player And Mac Os 9



## rajudeshi (Aug 15, 2005)

i am running Windows Media Player 7 on a pismo powerbook... still running mac OS 9...

for many of .wmv files, i only get audio.. the video does not play..  for some movies, the video plays... for many, i get only audio... the size of the file is what the download screen predicts it will be, so i know there is a video file some where in there.. i just want to know how i can view the video part of my downloaded .wmv files.

in a related inquiry, Windows Media Player files also do not load in my internet explorer...
(IE version 5.1 for mac classic)... i get the window, the it says "Cannot open the file. Verify that the path and file name are correct and try again."

i would just like my OS 9 machine to work with windows media player well.. arrgghh.
as for priority.. the first issue is more important.

thanks for your help.

raj


----------



## cwick (Feb 15, 2006)

didi u get an answer 2 yor problem? 
im using mac 9.2 with the latest wmp that it supports, and i get sound but NO VIDEO!!

i've tried EVERYTHING!!!

pleeze help....sigh...and thanx


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 15, 2006)

This probably means that the files are using WMV3 (Windows Media Player 9) video. AFAIK, there is absolutely no way to play WMV3 video on OS 9, and this is not likely to change. Sorry.


----------

